# Dutchess: The Story of a Resilient Cat



## Stryker (Apr 2, 2007)

Many of us know just how tough little critters these small cats are....here's one near the top of the list:

Dutchess: The Story of a Resilient Cat - University of Illinois College of Veterinary Medicine


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

What a Sad and Wonderful story!
And yes, fellow Cat Lovers, it does have a happy ending!!

Thank you Stryker for sharing!


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

Oh my goodness! I don't think I could have put a cat through this. I am all for saving a life and certainly the vets need the training, but I can't help but wonder what awful pain and agony this little girl went through month after month, surgery after surgery. I'm torn about my feelings on this,... I really, really am. Thanks for sharing the story Stryker, I'd love to hear other's opinions.


----------



## Stryker (Apr 2, 2007)

Hi Marcia !

Just last night I was chatting with someone who's doing 'recovery room' homecare after major oral surgery on 'their' cat......and, thinking out loud, I said I do not believe that cats feel sorry for themselves, that they simply deal with the reality of the moment, and get on with it. My 'own' outdoor strays/whatevers are around 24/7/365 in all sorts of the most evil waether...and they just 'keep on truckin'.

On the _*physical pain*_ front, so long as that is always covered off safely, I wouldn't have any qualms at all about pursuing treatment....like everyone, though, finances do play a part in real-life decision-making - all of us, including our cats, live within defined financial boundaries. That kitty was very fortunate (in many ways), IMO......very expansive boundaries there, thanks to crowd-sourcing!


----------



## cat owner again (Dec 14, 2012)

Isn't is interesting how saving an animal endears us to an animal. The firefighter couldn't just let that cat go to anyone.


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

I got tears reading the story. 

I haven't met many cats that have given up on life. 
They have such a strong survival instinct. What wonderful people 
and the fireman that adopted her is an awesome man. I wonder 
why the original owners didn't keep her. Shame on them.


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

I believe the original owners knew they wouldn't be able to give her the on going care she would continue to need...
I thought that the Fireman who originally saved her and adopted her, was a match made in heaven.


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

Oh, Merry, I don't blame the original owners (OOs) at all. I'm at home all the time and find it somewhat of a chore to give my Missy her 3 drops 4 times a day (all spaced out), then thyroid meds and several feedings. And now Zipper has just been diagnosed with a high thyroid. It can get consuming. I am of course assuming the OOs probably worked full time and just could not deal with all the disruption of losing their home, finding a new one and then caring full time for a cat - even a dear family pet. It would be challenging for anyone to go through but I'm really glad the firefighter too her in.

Stryker, I knew a woman that went through horrific burns and grafts and the pain was excruciating. I just can't imagine putting a cat something like this, but yes, I understand that the pain meds must have been given liberally. At least I hope so.


----------

